# the stem of my new pipe became too tight..



## Subotaj (Jan 8, 2008)

what can i do to free it little bit?
thanks..


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

How often do you use the pipe?

You can always lightly sand down the stem so it fits better.


----------



## Subotaj (Jan 8, 2008)

SR Mike said:


> How often do you use the pipe?
> 
> You can always lightly sand down the stem so it fits better.


it's new pipe.. i smoked it 4 times.
but the stem became so tight it is very hard to take it out from the pipe.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Before sanding, I would try putting beeswax on the tenon. I have heard that it works for both tight and loose stems.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

sanding should be a last result IMHO-sometimes they tighten up from smoking, or if humidity has been high in your area lately-some recommend graphite (pencil lead) to lubricate it, but graphite is abrasive so i use bee's wax instead-a light rub of that or unscented bar soap works well for me-hope this helps


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2005)

put it in the fridge before you take the stem out. cold will cause the wood (and stem) to shrink a tiny bit, loosening it up enough for you to take it out.

i've taken sandpaper to a couple of mine that got that way - very little and very gently, just enough to get it back in easier, not enough to make it loose.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Sawyer said:


> Before sanding, I would try putting beeswax on the tenon. I have heard that it works for both tight and loose stems.


Don't mean to threadjack, but where do you get the beeswax at? I've got a loose one I'd like to tighten up.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

uncballzer said:


> Don't mean to threadjack, but where do you get the beeswax at? I've got a loose one I'd like to tighten up.


Well, you could go out and get it yourself:



...or you could possibly get it here:

http://hiveharvest.com/bulk_beeswax.html

I haven't personally bought it, and this was just the first place I found when searching.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Blaylock said:


> Well, you could go out and get it yourself:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I may try the second option first


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

uncballzer said:


> I may try the second option first


CHICKEN!!! :chk


----------



## Phil The Thrill (May 3, 2008)

Check your local craft/art supply stores, they probably have some lying around somewhere.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

got my beeswax at Ace Hardware, any hardware/tool store should have it


----------



## frenchy (Dec 3, 2006)

Subotaj said:


> what can i do to free it little bit?
> thanks..


Don't sand it, just stick the whole pipe in the freezer for fifteen or twenty minutes, That'll equalize the temp and the stem'll come out easily. If it doesn't put it back in the freezer for another few minutes it'll work, I've done it with lots and lotsa puffers. Don't sand down nothin' even after it comes out or it'll be too loose and don't put nothin' on it at all, just do the freezer thing and bada bing you'll be fine.


----------



## Subotaj (Jan 8, 2008)

frenchy said:


> Don't sand it, just stick the whole pipe in the freezer for fifteen or twenty minutes, That'll equalize the temp and the stem'll come out easily. If it doesn't put it back in the freezer for another few minutes it'll work, I've done it with lots and lotsa puffers. Don't sand down nothin' even after it comes out or it'll be too loose and don't put nothin' on it at all, just do the freezer thing and bada bing you'll be fine.


Thanks, It worked with fridge.
thank you all.


----------

